# Millie Has Been Groomed



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well as promised, here is an update on Millie at 9 1/2 months old in need of a groom. I thought, she just had a matted patch under each ear and on one leg.

Alas I was rather mistaken. Paula, my dog groomer friend said she was in a rather bad way. There were matts and tangles all over, deep in her fur. The matts under her ears were so bad, that she had to use the clippers to just remove them.

So with Paula doing her best to keep the length, yet remove all the matts & tangles, she used thinning scissors and a comb, plus lots of patience.

Millie the day before her groom - her fur had got quick thick and long









Millie on the grooming table - this side has not yet been worked on









Millie with the waist harness on - this side is halfway through being groomed









Millie fully groomed - her front legs were in a really bad way and needed rather a lot taking off


















As I suspected, she is now even quicker running about on our walks and has a real lamb spring in her step. Paula did say that the matts would be a bother to her and that she'll feel much better. Also with the wet weather coming on, the matts would hold the water for so much long and can be a problem with causing pneumonia. 

So although she's not quite as cute and fluffy as I like her, I do believe I've done the right thing getting her fur reduced. Does she still look cute ?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Of course Julie! All cockapoos are cute  We had Izzie lamb cut when she needed it because she was also very matted, & she still looked amazingly cute  x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes Julie, she still looks very very cute, and she's smiling for the camera


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks lovely! Betty was cut so short because of mats in May this year and whilst at first i didn't like the short look, it really grew on me and I liked it in the end. The one benefit of a shorter cut (other than it's easier to keep them mat free) is you can see there cute faces so much better!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yes ... Millie looks as cute as ever! The groomer has done a good job and I'm sure you'll find it very practical in the rain and mud! Sue x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Julie I think she looks fantastic. Although shorter, the cut has revealed stunning roan markings and texture. The good thing about a thorough groom is that you can start afresh with a resolve to keep on top of the tangles ......I don't think there is a worse age for a Cockapoo's coat!

I bet you'll appreciate her cut on wet muddy days! 

Karen xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she looks not only cute...she looks beautiful.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great cut .. Millie you look fabulous


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Of course she looks lovely! She is completely gorgeous!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She looks fab!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Julie I think she looks fantastic. Although shorter, the cut has revealed stunning roan markings and texture. The good thing about a thorough groom is that you can start afresh with a resolve to keep on top of the tangles ......I don't think there is a worse age for a Cockapoo's coat!
> 
> I bet you'll appreciate her cut on wet muddy days!
> 
> Karen xx


You're right the blue roan has come through more. I was worried that she'd just look grey as most of her white is on the tips of fur. But I do like the mottled look.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah Millie still looks gorgeous,not too short which I like. I am going to try to do Betty little and often to avoid having to get her scalped. I feel really sorry for some that I have seen after a groom - it reminds me of a little girl having her long hair cut for the first time then not liking in it..


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! A very good cut!....She just looks like a shorter shaggy and not as tho she has been scalped. xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Of course she still looks cute. She always will, she is gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I still think she's a cutie too, completely biased of course 

Her fur is so soft and she keeps wanting cuddles, esp when we're on the computer !


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She does look soft and cuddly and very cute.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing cut. She is an absolute stunner! What a great job! x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

She looks absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

*Gorgeous!*



MillieDog said:


> You're right the blue roan has come through more. I was worried that she'd just look grey as most of her white is on the tips of fur. But I do like the mottled look.


Hi Julie

This is lovely to see - she looks gorgeous! I was worried about the affect grooming would have on our blue roan as and when she needs to be done but wouldn't be so worried now after seeing Millie!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We had Tilly clipped for the first time about a month ago, it's grown & she has now got rid of that just clipped look. The bonus is she's a lot easier to brush & we havn't had to use the tangle comb, it's also brought out her highlites as well just like Millie.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> This is lovely to see - she looks gorgeous! I was worried about the affect grooming would have on our blue roan as and when she needs to be done but wouldn't be so worried now after seeing Millie!


Millie looks beautiful. I'm reassured that when the time comes for Gaia to be groomed her roan coat will look good. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

For those with a blue roan coat, just something to be mindful of...

The first time I had Millie groomed, I asked for the Puppy Cut, that's a cut using clippers and all Millie's lovely white fur seemed to disappear. She was just black and grey. I was worried that's I'd lost her white for good.

But it did grow back and I looked carefully at her coat. There is white running through the grey, but a lot of the white is on the last 1/4 of the fur length.

So this time when I got her groomed, Paula (the groomer) used just thinning scissors. That way a lot of the length remained including her white markings.

Hope that helps


----------

